# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  National Legislative Conference Call tonight 7:30 Eastern time.

## Danke

National Legislative Conference Call

In Cooperation With 

The National Veterans Committee on Constitutional Affairs

(This call occurs every Tues. eve. @ 7:30 Eastern time.)

Hosted by Aaron Bolinger, Legislative Director of RTR & NVCCA, & Mid-Atlantic Regional Coordinator for RTR



ALL Legislative activists nationwideare encouraged to participate! 



E-Mail-FORWARD this out to meet-ups, your state lists, and others to encourage their participation as well.

Agenda, Feb 17, 2009

 7:30 Introductions & update on video distribution, new releases, and more. 

            7:45 - 8:00 A report from Virginia:  State OVERWHELMINGLY adopts bills against Real ID!

8:00 Guest speaker/roundtable discussion: David Alan Charmichael (Aaron, and others).  

Subject:  Overcoming Social(ism) Security!



David is a US Navy veteran, pastor, and all-around ulcer in the gut of the Social Security Administration.  He put a whoopin' on the US Navy (in federal court) when they attempted to bust him from the service over his religious objections to participating any longer in the Socialism System.   David has also been fighting a battle against Virginia's DOT over SSN's on driver's licenses (under the "State Religious Freedom Preserved Act").  His court documents and much more info about his battles can be found on the www.christianliberty.org web site.  (American Christian Liberty Society.)

Those in this particular battle have developed numerous ways to overcome this "mark" of government ownership (slavery).  We'll be discussing them, along with model state legislation being developed to DISconnect the SSN from assorted state licenses, as proposed in last year's Pennsylvania Assembly (Sponsor: Rep. John Payne R-106).  The NVCCA is working with Mr. Charmichael to tweak Rep. Payne's bill (strengthening it) and it will shortly be available for any legislator in any state willing to tackle this particular component of the global beast system.  

Furthermore, a NEW video series on the subject of the "Mark of the Beast & Social Security" will shortly be uploaded to the vimeo (www.vimeo.com/discipleaaron) web site to help YOU show state legislators (and preachers) how MANY people are having to endure persecution for their faith because of "Real ID" and related laws that decapitate you from society when you withdraw from their socialism.   (Remember the "Media" page onwww.nvcca.net is the location for our political videos, and the vimeo site is the ministry outreach video link.)

This is a particularly nasty fight in the state houses, because MANY federal "grants" are (perceived to be) tied to "voluntary" state programs & laws.  States (irrationally) fear losing these monies if they don't obtain 100% "compliance" with these "voluntary" laws & programs.  Even obtaining a silly state FISHING (hunting, professional, driving, etc.) license now "requires" disclosure of an SSN, because of Title 42, Section 666of the US Code!  And though the federal government "recognizes" some of the religious "exceptions" to their "system," even granting passports to people without an SSN, the states are being more vigorous in their "enforcement" of these programs than the feds even require!  This is a VICIOUS fight for the believers involved, and some battle-hardened warriors are going to participate in the discussion.

Fasten your seat belt folks, and join this call!  If "overcoming" our national inheritance of slavery is of interest, or if you want a deeper understanding of the nuances of the new requirements on drivers (and other) licenses under "Real ID," THIS will be your favorite call yet!



LEGAL NOTICE:  Withdrawing, one way or another, from Social Security is fraught with potential legal ramifications! Under no circumstances should anyone consider the information being discussed during this conference call to be "legal advice," nor do the guests encourage people to "drop out" of "the system."  You engage in any such battles totally at your own risk and expense.  Those doing so only take this step for very deeply held "matters of conscience" or faith-based reasons, and with full understanding of the very real potential for persecution, financial hardships, familial problems, and other direct consequences for these actions.  This is not for the timid!



This is the call to keep up on all the events & materials we are making available for you to use, and what is going on in our states and activist centers.  Educating state legislators is our mission.  Good leadership in our states is the key to making it happen.  This call is for YOU!

All state coordinators for RTR & the NVCCA should be here, and please contact your e-mail lists so they can participate and get motivated! 



The National Legislative Conference Call is open to all, and helps train those in the movement for positive political action at the state and local levels on a number of issues (money, Real ID, 911 Truth, and many more).  RTR and NVCCA coordinators work directly in the state capitols of America with elected officials, to draft and support pro-constitution legislative change.  (Training videos are available in the "media" page atwww.nvcca.net )  We do bill drafting, document preparation & distribution, and teach the Constitution to those who have sworn to uphold it.

 Invite coalition partners, post info about it around the boards, etc. 



In Freedom,





Aaron Bolinger
RTR Legislative Director & Mid-Atlantic Regional Coordinator
Contact me at: http://restoretherepublic.net/DiscipleAaron/

PS. Join the National/Regional Conference Call Every Tue. eve., 7:30 pm Eastern time 724-444-7444 (14259#) For more info and to sign up for call alerts click here


"It is not the function of our government to keep the citizen from falling into error; it is the function of the citizen to keep the government from falling into error."  United States Supreme Court - American Communications Association v. Douds

----------

